# Motorhome Repairs South West Ireland



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there,


If anyone needs a repair in SW Ireland then we would have no hesitation in recommending Derek Walsh Camper Centre Ltd, Kildimo, near Limerick. We were over in Killarney with a new camper, a pipe blown off the boiler, water everywhere, and no water. After another crowd not too far from these messed us around for 4 hours, asking for photos and then deciding they were too busy when we were on the way, we carried on to these and arrived on spec. The fitter, Sean, looked at it straight away, and sorted it out at a reasonable cost. Highly recommended


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to know, and glad you're sorted.


----------

